# Shipping a bow to South Africa



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on who you use to ship. Local post service is sketchy at best. With cargo flights being the only flights allowed in During our lockdown its best to use FedEx or DHL....UPS doesn’t operate here. Getting the package cleared out of customs will take time. Even with the lockdown restrictions it should get delivered


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

